# Self Publish vs Proper Publish



## Ashley87 (Jan 22, 2015)

I know the difference in the "basic" concept but can someone define it better. 

I published my English lit. poems - five of them - when I graduated. Self published. I have gotten maybe $200 from it... wasn't expecting much else. 


But I guess my question is, benefits? 


And can someone explain proper publishing a bit more. The two companies I contacted had horrible customer service people - trying mostly to sell their junk and went round & round the rose bush about my very pointed questions.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 22, 2015)

First, it isn't "proper" publishing. There's self-publishing and there's trade publishing (not "traditional", either, btw). Trade publishers generally, but not always, accept submissions through agents. They do not charge the author to publish - they _pay _the author. This is typically with an advance, followed by royalties after the book has earned the advance amount. Typically, books do not "earn out" the advance, but if it does, the author receives a percentage of sales as royalties. The author never has to pay back the advance unless they do not perform per the contract. The trade publisher handles all aspects of publication - editing, proofing, formatting, cover design, distribution, etc. They may ask, but not require, that the author do some promotional work. They will purchase the rights (first publication, print, e-format, audio, international, etc) for a specified period of time, after which the rights revert to the author. The rights may also revert if the book goes out of print (typically meaning that sales drop below a specified level). All terms and conditions are negotiable, which is why it's best to have an agent to work out a fair and equitable contract.

There are a lot of details and exceptions, but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Galen (Jan 29, 2015)

Ashley -- I may not be able to provide a full explanation of the benefits of Self-Publishing vs. Traditional Publishing but I can provide a few details.

To me, bottom line, Traditional publishers seek the work of excellent writers and storytellers. Not all writers fall into that category. If you seek an agent, you need to understand your rights as an author.

There are countless reasons to self-publish, for myself, after some research, I choose to use Smashwords (SW) to publish _Gina's Dream_ as a eBook. SW provided good royalties and good distribution. The writing, editing, formatting, book cover design and marketing is up to you.

I choose to self-publish because I am not sure I have enough time left in life to perfect my writing to the level that might attract a traditional publisher. As a first novel, I made all the first-time author mistakes but the self-publishing experience was exciting, hard, surprising and educational.

But, there are many stories of self-published authors who get picked up by traditional publishers. I think Hugh Howey is a recent example.

On my blog, I briefly discuss some of an author's choices in regards to publishing.
http://riastoneblog.blogspot.mx/2013/12/do-you-want-to-publish-ebook-part-one.html


----------



## johnl (Jan 29, 2015)

A way that you can become familiar with how self publishing as compares to proper publishing is to go through the process of self publishing. Buy doing this you can learn soon of the things related to publishing, not all of them.
To do this you use the internet and not pay any money to anybody and, more importantly, receive no money from anybody. If you do this you need to realize you are doing this only to find answers for some of the questions you have about publishing. 

To do this, find a website where you will publish an ebook. And you will have and keep the copyright.
You should find a website that states both of these are true. Read whatever agreement you agree to while figuring out how the site works.

You said you wrote some poems. So, since you will be finding out about publishing and not showing people your writing. 
Write poems, that you consider not good. Make the total words in the poems 1500 to 200o words.
Make up a pen name and use it as the author if you want. Writers are known to use several pen names.
Then follow the process as explained in the website to get the ebook published on the website.

Find a website where everything is free and the ebook can be sold through the website and the website will make your book available to be sold at websites that sell books.
And you pay nothing for anything mentioned in the above sentence.
Do not expect anyone to buy your ebook. It will become lost in thousands of other.
The ebook can be given away for free if you what, do not expect anyone to pay nothing for it either.


----------



## Galen (Jan 29, 2015)

Traditional Publishing like Random House - need an agent.

Vanity Press - where the author chooses to self-publish and pays a small press publisher fees for editing, formatting, and distribution. Often the marketing is still up to the author. Vanity press has a bad reputation because there are publishers who do not supply quality services an author may pay for. Caution is required.

Small Press Publishing like Ten Speed Press, author solicits small publishers, some have submissions criteria. Research small press publishers to find out the type of authors they support and their sales history.

Self-Publishing online like Smashwords, CreateSpace, KindleDirect, Lulu and more, author - writes, edits, creates book cover art, & formats work for submission. Also author does all the marketing. I believe CreateSpace and Lulu will also create a POD (Print-on-Demand) book for a fee.

There are countless online self-publishing sites. Use caution when making a selection.

Know your genre. Know your audience when making a publishing choice.

Research is key when choosing your method of publishing.


----------



## johnl (Jan 29, 2015)

This is another reply from me.
The first reply has nothing to do with the money end of publishing.
This one does.
Because if you do the process explained to get the ebook on the website, you will be doing several things that you are paying a publisher to do for you.
I'm not talking about the trade publisher as mentioned in other replies.
I am talking of publishers that give the impression that are trying to sell only.
 Publication includes editing, proofing, formatting, cover design, etc.(as stated in a different reply above)

You will be doing each of these you self buy self publishing an ebook on the internet. 
You will also learn methods for making computer files that are used when a book is made into a ebook and when a book is printed.
You are paying for this also if you are not dealing with the trade publisher. 
Each thing that publication includes can cost you money.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 29, 2015)

johnl said:


> This is another reply from me.
> The first reply has nothing to do with the money end of publishing.
> This one does.
> Because if you do the process explained to get the ebook on the website, you will be doing several things that you are paying a publisher to do for you.
> ...



Self publishing an e-book through a reputable company such as Smashwords or Amazon Kindle Direct costs nothing. The good Print-On-Demand companies like LuLu and CreateSpace also do not charge to make your book available in print editions. Each copy you order will cost you, but the actual publication is cost free. Each of these companies have services they offer (cover design, editorial, formatting) which do have costs associated with them, but those services are completely optional.


----------

